# Linking Longevity In Dogs!



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys, I thought it might be interesting to take some sort of a mass poll here on the forum. If interested. please respond with naming your past/present dogs you've owned and their lifespan/current age if still living. Then please describe what their diet, exercise regimen, lifestyle, vaccination history, diseases/illness/ pest treatment, etc consisted of. Hopefully this could tells us a little more about potential life-spans/longevity of dogs. Also maybe mention a bit about your dogs/past dogs health state/condition/energy/etc throughout their entire lives at different points and times. So again, maybe we can link some longevity tips together/come to a conclusion of sorts. I believe diet plays a MAJOR factor so let's see if this holds true. Other things play factors as well. Thanks!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucky is my first dog so I cant talk about past. 

She ate poor quality kibble till about 6 months of age when I started to research about pet foods. Then she went on high quality kibble (including grains) like Innova until she was about 1.5, which is when I switched to high quality grain-free kibble like EVO and Origin. At about 2 I started doing a combo of home cooked food and kibble, then at 2.5 I switched to raw ground meat and supplements. A few months back I pretty much completely switched to a prey model raw diet with only high quality kibble on occasion. She is not almost 3 and healthier than just about any dog I personally know!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

In order for the thread to have any merit, it has to be honest replies, and you have already controdicted yourself in what you've claimed to feed. So I'm confused as to what the point is?

*Max*, Beagle, currently 13 years old. Ate Pedigree and Beneful until two years ago, then went to high quality kibble. Currently in progressive kidney failure, but has decent quality of life, but we know it's nearing the end.
Mostly a "backyard dog" sadly, but is inside now that he's older and we learned.
Not socialized, but somehow the most friendly dog ever. 
Pet shop dog.
Vaccinated until about age 5. I don't remember exactly.
topical Advantage used until about the same age.


*Champ*, GSD mix, currently 3 years old. ate pedigree until I took him home two years ago. Then went to Wellness, then Canidae, then EVO (trainwreck!) and now Kirkland.
Daycare multiple times a week.
Kept mainly indoors, other than playtime.
BYB dog.
Had one round of vaccines at age 1. never vaccinated again.
No topical flea stuff used since I have had him. Not sure about his first year of life.

*Grissom*, Pembroke Welsh Corgi, currently 1 year old. Wellness Puppy, to Innova Puppy, to California Natural, to Evo, to PMR. 
Indoor dog.
Not that playful.
In perfect health.
Came from a breeder.
Daycare often.
had shots at 16 weeks. never again.
No topical flea stuff used.


*Annie*, Boxer, currently 6 months old, Innova Puppy for about a month, to PMR.
Very playful.
perfect health.
Daycare often.
Very well bred.
16 week shots. never again.
No topical flea stuff used.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> In order for the thread to have any merit, it has to be honest replies, and you have already contradicted yourself in what you've claimed to feed. So I'm confused as to what the point is?
> 
> *Max*, Beagle, currently 13 years old. Ate Pedigree and Beneful until two years ago, then went to high quality kibble. Currently in progressive kidney failure, but has decent quality of life, but we know it's nearing the end.
> Mostly a "backyard dog" sadly, but is inside now that he's older and we learned.
> ...


Did I contradict myself in my thread here? I often get mixed up for I've done SO MANY different diet variations until recently switch to prey model full time. I used to do some raw but not prey model. i also did home cooked kibble etc. i also did prey model 2 times a week then kibble. I've just done so many variation in the past it's hard to keep everything straight. point is i've gone to completely prey model raw full time a few months ago i believe.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> Did I contradict myself in my thread here? I often get mixed up for I've done SO MANY different diet variations until recently switch to prey model full time. I used to do some raw but not prey model. i also did home cooked kibble etc. i also did prey model 2 times a week then kibble. I've just done so many variation in the past it's hard to keep everything straight. point is i've gone to completely prey model raw full time a few months ago i believe.


Just hard to keep it straight I guess. 
Mid January you joined and were doing ground raw with kibble. That was last month.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/introduce-yourself/2101-hello-brothers-sisters.html


A post one month ago you fed BARF and were asking about pmr.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2092-raw-strategies.html

Again, only one month ago, you were about to go to PMR
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2106-barf-vs-prey-model-debate.html

Then when you made another username earlier this month you said you fed kibble mixed with raw. There's just a lot of controdicting posts, it gets pretty confusing. Five days into PMR it had been "about a month" and now it's "a few months" just a couple weeks later. Taking into consideration the second account and claims of using kibble, I just don't know how accurate claims may or may not be. 

*shrug* none of it matters, though.:biggrin: That's the beauty of it, right?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Just hard to keep it straight I guess.
> Mid January you joined and were doing ground raw with kibble. That was last month.
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/introduce-yourself/2101-hello-brothers-sisters.html
> 
> ...


Are you stalking me???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> Are you stalking me???



HAHAHA. :biggrin:No no, of course not. :tongue:With a community this small, it's easy to remember things when you're here every day. As far as the active people on here, I know what almost all of them feed, there aren't many of us here.
I knew a few things didn't add up so I did a quick search to find the threads that show why I was confused. It took about 15 seconds to find them. ETA: I don't make claims I can't support, is why I dug them up.
It's not personal, don't take it that way. I'm just confused is all.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Aspen*
Blue Buffalo Wilderness to Evo to PMR.
Currently 4.5 years old.
Current on vaccinations, but he's never getting vaccinated again!
3 mile runs in the mornings and scootering on Saturdays.
Want to take him to daycare, but can't find one that I like!
Perfect health.
Thinking of not using flea control anymore. Maybe just during the summers. :smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> HAHAHA. :biggrin:No no, of course not. :tongue:With a community this small, it's easy to remember things when you're here every day. As far as the active people on here, I know what almost all of them feed, there aren't many of us here.
> I knew a few things didn't add up so I did a quick search to find the threads that show why I was confused. It took about 15 seconds to find them. ETA: I don't make claims I can't support, is why I dug them up.
> It's not personal, don't take it that way. I'm just confused is all.


when i first joined the forum, i was unfamiliar with the differences between prey model and barf. i thought they both meant the the same things. 

also when i say "a few months ago" it's just a very general estimation. i didn't mark the date on my calendar or anything. i was doing raw ground meat, veggies, and fruit and prey model a few day a week then switched to prey model. it's very confusing. i did all kinds of things and still get mixed up. i probably did something diff. every few months at certain points until finally going prey model full time mmmm let's see... probably 1.5 months ago? as i said, i really dont remember exactly. again, i did ALL KINDS of things before switching to prey model FULL TIME. this si my first dog so i had to do A LOT of research.

i've done kibble mixed with meat, barf variation, prey model on occasion. LITERALLY EVERYTHING! that's why i myself even get confused lol. point is i switch to prey model recently (how bout that). 1.5 months im guessing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno is 4 years old, supposed to be a blue weimaraner (though I'm doing a DNA test to make sure), I dont know much about his background, but I'm assuming he came from a BYB, I found him on Petfinder when he was 5 months old. 

Food- According to previous owner he ate Iams for first 5 months, when I got him he was on Pedigree for one week (yuk), then Nutro for couple months. Then I did more research and switched him to premium kibble (Halo, Innova, Fromm), then moved to grain free kibble (Evo, Orijen, Acana, Horizon) and now I'm rotating grain free kibble/canned with PMR.

Exercise- we go jogging every morning,( 4 miles), then Mid-day he runs off leash for min. of 30 mins, or we go over to neighbors house for playdate (the 2 goldens in my pictures). In the evening we walk for another 2 miles. Depending on the weather, I alternate jogging with walking the same distance, biking, swimming (during summer), kayaking and I want to take up rollerblading as well. On weekends we usually hike for 6-8 miles and go to a dog park for couple hours. 

Vaccines- Unfortunately when I first got him, without my permission the vet decided to give him a whole bunch of shots, which really pissed me off (I switched vets since then), so for the next 2 years he had awful allergies, hives, rashes just to name a few. Since he's matured and his immune system gotten stronger, he hasnt had any reactions and I will only do the 3 year rabies from now on. 

Pest Treatment- he gets Hartguard in the spring/summer/fall, I skip winter and he gets Frontline Plus probably 4-5 months during the summer, though I'm looking into some natural anti flea alternatives. 

Lifestyle- well he has a very comfortable lifestyle, thats for sure, he loves to sleep.. a lot, I dont crate him so he spends most of the time sleeping on the couch when I'm gone, but outside he turns into a speed bullet and loves to run and sniff and just go nuts.

Overall Health- Very healthy, except allergies, I just have to make sure he doesent get any yeast in his food, contact allergies are harder to prevent, but if he gets a rash from running around certain plants, it usually subsides in couple days with quercetin/bromelain supplement I give him.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Uno is 4 years old, supposed to be a blue weimaraner (though I'm doing a DNA test to make sure), I dont know much about his background, but I'm assuming he came from a BYB, I found him on Petfinder when he was 5 months old.
> 
> Food- According to previous owner he ate Iams for first 5 months, when I got him he was on Pedigree for one week (yuk), then Nutro for couple months. Then I did more research and switched him to premium kibble (Halo, Innova, Fromm), then moved to grain free kibble (Evo, Orijen, Acana, Horizon) and now I'm rotating grain free kibble/canned with PMR.
> 
> ...


is he your first dog?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yup :smile:


----------

